# Pork, sauce Cross & Blackwell



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Pork and pickles or piccalilly? That's a great combination. In the flemish part of my country we call it "pickles", the french part uses "piccalilly".

This recipe is usually made with "Cross & Blackwell" piccalilly, originating from the UK. 

You can use pork chops, or even tenderloin like I did, it doesn't matter.

I rubbed the pork with garam masala, black pepper and salt and let it uncovered in the fridge for half an hour. The garam masala is a personal option; imo perfect with pork! Sear the meat on high fire on all sides, then reduce the fire to quite low and cover with aluminium foil and let it cook gently for another 15 minutes or so... on the stovetop. Your tenderloin will always come out perfectly like this. Remove the meat from the pan and wrap in the aluminium foil to rest. Meanwhile, time to make the "Cross & Blackwell" sauce. In the same pan; sweat a chopped shallot on higher heat. Add white wine and let reduce. You can add a little chickenstock or veal in this stage. I didn't. Add cream and let thicken just a little. Add a few tbsp of pickles (piccalilly) and let warm through. 

Done!

I served this with braise chicory, aka Belgian endives. On this plate alone, there are 4 of these delicious ones, braised for... 45 minutes. Just let them color shortly in a little butter, add just a bottom of water and braise on very low fire. This brings out and caramelizes the natural sugars in the chicory. 



　

Well, I cheated -again!- and used one of our own brands instead. The piccalilly has to contain a lot of chunks of vegetables or it isn't worth making this imo. If you can see the chunks waving at you behind the glass, you're in business.


----------

